# Walnut Form II



## trc65 (Nov 4, 2021)

This is the first completed of the three larger forms out of the same log. Around 11"tall and 9" wide. Semi gloss lacquer finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice use of a "trash" blank with a hole in it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 4, 2021)

The finish looks flawless! Superior! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 4, 2021)

I love this one Tim; fantastic job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 4, 2021)

Wowzers!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 4, 2021)

Beauty! Always nice to have those holes for auto-chip ejection

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 4, 2021)

Beautiful vase Tim. Ditto Chuck's comment about the finish looking really good. That had to be at least a little dicey with that crack dissecting the top section into two halves that way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 4, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Beauty! Always nice to have those holes for auto-chip ejection


That's the truth! I've seen others joke about it, but didn't appreciate how large holes really do help.


DLJeffs said:


> Beautiful vase Tim. Ditto Chuck's comment about the finish looking really good. That had to be at least a little dicey with that crack dissecting the top section into two halves that way.


Those cracks didn't become an issue until final hollowing. They weren't full depth at roughed thickness, so only became a little unstable as it got thin. The crack on one side stops about 1/4" from the rim, and both are heavily reinforced with CA.

It was an education for me hollowing the top half of this to final thickness. Lots of chatter taking even very small cuts, took a very, very long time. Got below the voids and was a piece of cake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb (Nov 4, 2021)

That is beautiful! The form is perfect as well as the finish. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2021)

Beautiful form, execution and finish. But to add as always- ya chipmakers are crazed... That crack

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 4, 2021)

It really wasn't as bad as it looks, only the top third of the form had the void and cracks, and there was plenty of wood supporting everything until I got to final thickness.


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 4, 2021)

Really nice Tim! Love every facet of them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 5, 2021)

WINNER!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 5, 2021)

Beautifus! Love the inclusions and natural edge opening. Had to be a bit hairy turning the inside with the interrupted cuts near the top. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

